# Steel wheel centers



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi

I have hubs on my Cruze LS, so I can change 'rims' whenever I want  I have kind of like the steelie rim look, but the very center is rusted, and I don't feel like messing around with painting that. Even so, it would be ugly. I like the ones like on the cop cruisers, with the small chrome cap in the center of the lugs.
Closest I came in my search for Chevy fitting is this, and it's a 18" camaro steel center. 








Words of wisdom?
I plasti dipped one steel wheel, looks nice, so I am doing the others as well soon. It will look clean if I can find the right pieces to the rim.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't think it will fit the maro doesn't share the same PDC


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Naw, it won't fit.
The pic is for reference.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol I've thought of this same idea I think itll make the car look tuff

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Check some of the Asia sites some of the Cruzes or for police use


----------

